# Cannot connect to steam network



## Murdoc2k (Sep 10, 2003)

has anyone have this problem?? I'm having this problem and I just can't play!  anyone know how to fix?


----------



## McTimson (Aug 16, 2002)

There's nothing you can do about that, except to make sure your login/password is correct. If it is, then it's a Steam problem. Just go do something else when this happens, there's nothing that can be done to fix it.


----------



## vesselle (Feb 17, 2003)

gotta remember the Steam beta is winding up today. and as such, the servers are down for reconfig. no word on how long this will take, either.

V***V


----------



## McTimson (Aug 16, 2002)

Found this on the Steam site:

Login Failures
September 17, 2003, 1:17 pm · Chris Bokitch 

Some people might be getting the following message when attempting to login to Steam:

"Login to steam failed. Either the specified account does not exist, or the password was wrong. Please check your email address and password and try again."

This is a bit misleading - your account exists and is fine. The authentication servers are under heavy load right now. This problem should be resolved shortly. Thanks for your patience!


----------

